# What do you do with a violent rooster?



## 5chickens (Oct 30, 2014)

My rooster jumps on people.


----------



## 5chickens (Oct 30, 2014)

I love my chickens, and I don't want to kill any of them.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

The only permanent working solution I have found was the crock pot for a mean rooster. All other tricks only worked for a short while and had to be repeated.


----------



## ellis36 (Mar 25, 2013)

If they get to that point, there is really no sure cure. Sadly, for the peace of all, they have to be put down. IMO, a rooster that attacks people is no longer a lovable chicken…just an aggravation.


----------



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

nj2wv said:


> The only permanent working solution I have found was the crock pot for a mean rooster. All other tricks only worked for a short while and had to be repeated.


^^ This.

Eat him or put him down. The problem will keep getting worse until he injures someone.


----------



## OldBrickHouseFarm (Sep 30, 2014)

Amen to all the comments so far.
Another thing to consider is that he will beget aggressive roosters.

With many billions of unwanted roosters in the world, I'm sure that eventually you'll find another that you love and doesn't attack people.


----------



## 5chickens (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks, he is starting to be a little less aggressive. We were protecting ourselves and he isn't attacking us anymore.


----------

